# how to burn 3 movies in single DVD



## ninad_mhatre85 (Mar 15, 2006)

hi to all
i have DVD writer and i have seen three pictures on same DVD (hindi)
can anyone tell me how to burn 3 pictures on same cd

i have nero 7 burning software.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 15, 2006)

ELOBORATE UR QUESTION do u use compression methods. Which format u want. Also tell me whether u wanna write 3 films on a cd or dvd


----------



## amrit1 (Mar 17, 2006)

you can use nero recode 2ce from nero. 
it will allow u to encode dvds in mpeg-4 format and will make a 2 GB dvd to a single 80 min cd. 
now after conversion open nero and make dvd from the converted file 
u can also convert vcd files


----------



## hermit (Mar 18, 2006)

convert into divx format ucan have 6 movies on" DVD -5" 

use Dr.Divx to convert .


----------



## jinsujais (Mar 18, 2006)

*DIVX*

How can we compress two or more different movies into one. And also how can we compress a movie of 2 cd into one.


----------



## amrit1 (Mar 18, 2006)

@ jinsujais
use nero recode 2 from nero
it will encode 2 vcd into mpeg-4 format.
then burn the converted file to a vcd using nero burning ROM


----------



## mvishnu (Mar 19, 2006)

why dont you makee an image o f the dvd with 3 movies and then write that onto another dvd?


----------



## casanova (Mar 22, 2006)

the dvds u see are actually having the movies in cd format.
Ok, say u are having 3 movies A,B and C.
Now, start Nero, make video DVD and add the .dat files of that 3 movies. 
These dvds are no good than VCDs


----------



## dissel (Mar 22, 2006)

ninad_mhatre85 said:
			
		

> hi to all
> i have DVD writer and i have seen three pictures on same DVD (hindi)
> can anyone tell me how to burn 3 pictures on same cd
> 
> i have nero 7 burning software.



If you want to burn the same Movie combination in the same format [DVD format/.vob extension] you need to just use DVD-To-DVD copy. Usually 3 or 5 Movie DVD comes with 8.5 GB's DVD(aka DVD9)....then you need to use the same size blank DVD.

Or if you make another DVD movie combination....
Say..
You have DVD 1 Contains Movie A,B,C,D
and have DVD 2 Contains Movie E,F,G,H

You want to just make a DVD only with Movie A,B from the DVD 1 and G from DVD 2 and make your Custom DVD A,B,G......then you need to Recode Whole DVD Movie using Nero Recode....which comes Bundled with Nero 7 Premium and Nero 6 Burning Suite.

You just copy the both DVD to your HDD [Important:-Copy all the files including {.Bup .Bin .ifo} which is situated in the VIDEO_TS folder utherwise you can't browse the titles] and select Nero Recode--->Make a New DVD ---->Import the Titles(From both DVD folder which you make in your HDD i,e Movie A,B from DVD 1 and Movie G from DVD 2) --->Burn/Make--->Specify a location where new compilation take place.

Thats all....You get your Custom Movie combination DVD.
In this way you can use 4.7 GB (aka DVD5) for your small size DVD compilation....which are less price than 8.5 GB DVD.

What is so important ?
If you just copy and paste the DVD video file from DVD Video Disc which are in DVD format.......and try to make a DVD Video Disc ......you can't play the DVD Disc in your stanalone DVD player.....or can't auto play via Power DVD. The Video file stay on the DVD as a Data File.

Hope I can explain clearly.......
Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## hafees (Mar 23, 2006)

The new Dr. Divx is free and open source. Try it. For encoding vcds in to divx it wont take much time. (20-25 mts on an average PC.)


----------



## umapati (Apr 3, 2006)

I have nero 6 wiht all DVD buring optin. But i cant find nero Recode in it.Where can I get it?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 3, 2006)

Use Nero 7 Premium and burn .dat files in single DVD.


----------



## runeet (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey is there any way u can compress a vcd movie of two cds into a single file or a file smaller than the normal size of the vcd using nero 6


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 6, 2006)

only if u re-encode it to MPEG4.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 6, 2006)

The newest beta of Dr DivX OSS has a problem with the sound encoding... even with the fraunhoffer pro codec... wait for it to become finalized


----------



## runeet (Apr 6, 2006)

Can u plz tell me how to recode it to mpeg-4


----------



## go4saket (Apr 8, 2006)

Nero recode final output quality is bad. Rather, try using DVD Shrink...


----------



## JGuru (Apr 8, 2006)

Use Ulead DVD Movie Factory 4.


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 8, 2006)

If i have a game on 3 cds and i wanna now put it on DVD.....how can i put it...means while installation it should be continous and should not ask for next cd????????? :roll:


----------

